
One subdomain name can only be used in one droplet, is it true? - keerthidl
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/one-subdomain-name-can-only-be-used-in-one-droplet-is-it-true
======
Tomte
HN is not for getting people to answer your support questions.

If this was a question with interesting answers, it would be a fine
submission.

So far it is a very short and vague question with zero answers. What's there
to discuss?

